# 92 FS Guys--Got Questions??



## zakjak221 (Mar 3, 2009)

Just got me an Italian (don't know if it matters) 92 FS and absolutely love the gun. My gun is just blued, the Inox ones are very cooool lookin 
Handles well, good sight plane,reliable from what I hear. 
Also-just found this forum--great place for info.
Anyway, wanted to ask--suggestions for fiber optic or glow sights? Nitesites any good?
Also, wanted to ask why I've read many posts that slam the gun?
I realize it's got a fat grip on it, that it's full size & that it's only a 9mm---but it is what it is.
I've also seen where recoil springs need to be replaced at approx 5k rounds and to keep your slide rails lubed--any gun grease or Break Free?
Opinions/Info. please!!

Thanks, Mark:mrgreen:


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*92FS issues and questions*

First of all you have an excellent weapon, reliable, functional, effective and for over 6K rounds in my case 100% failure free. I carry a 96FS in .40 S&W as it is the mandated caliber with the S.O. I have put over 12K through it with 100% reliability as well and have an INOX 96 that I shoot IDPA, mostly as we shoot regardless of weather.

I understand the raps on the design, check a post I did last week on the "Lethal Weapon takedown" like Jet Li did to Rigg's 92 FS. Like Shipwreck proved in a screen take, the weapon had the takedown latch already in the disassembly position and the recoil spring must have been out as the slide was not forward in any manner.

The stories from the Teams about slide breakage occurred in the early 92's but the enlarged hammer pin and the slide groove would preclude the slide coming off after breakage IF it occurred. You have to realize that the Seals shoot more in a year than most very active shooters shoot in a lifetime.

I have large hands and don't find the grip "fat" at all. It is one of the only handguns that fit my hand naturally. When I aim the weapon at an object and then acquire the sight picture, I always find I am dead on. If at the "funhouse range we have shots taken without acquiring the sights in simulated pressure situations are always right on target. I used the panel style Hogue grips until winter when I found the tackiness of the rubber grip seemed to adhere to my jacket lining. I will revert to the Hogue's for summer carry when I carry in the small of my back, palm out.

Make sure to lube the falling block as well as the slide rails. I use Machinegunners Lube available from Sprinco.com. It's a moly base lube that adheres well and stays where you put it. It is super slick and you use less due to performance of the lube. You draw your own conclusions as to what works for you. Everyone is an individual and has different needs and will like different handguns. Shoot well, often and safely.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Might wanna also check the Beretta Forum:

http://www.berettaforum.net/vb/

Be aware that unless you have a version of the 92fs with a dovetailed front sight - you are likely limited to just changing out the rear sight - as the front sight is part of the slide.

There are Trijicon night sights available - but basically, U send in the slide so they can drill the front sight and install a tritium vial in it.


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

Zak,

I have Trijicon 3 dot green sights on my 96, they're very nifty. They also greatly aid acquiring your aim on a target in low or no light conditions. 

As for the bad rap, all I can say is that for every bad review you'll read about the gun you're likely to find five good reviews. Overall it's a very well liked gun.


----------



## zakjak221 (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks for the help fellers!!!
I realize that guns are hands-on & learn as U go--BUT if I can get any short cuts from seasoned vets I'll take it.

Mark


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

zakjak221 said:


> Thanks for the help fellers!!!
> I realize that guns are hands-on & learn as U go--BUT if I can get any short cuts from seasoned vets I'll take it.
> 
> Mark


Did you buy it new or is it used? What grips are on there?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

zakjak221 said:


> Thanks for the help fellers!!!
> I realize that guns are hands-on & learn as U go--BUT if I can get any short cuts from seasoned vets I'll take it.
> 
> Mark


Check here!

http://www.beretta92fs.com/

I learned how to take most of the frame parts out and change some parts (put in metal trigger, metal mag release, change out trigger bar and hammer and did other stuff) from this site


----------



## zakjak221 (Mar 3, 2009)

*92 fs*

Marcus,

Gun is new from BudsGuns in Ky.
I switched out grips to Hogue rubber type since they felt better than the hard plastic factory ones.
It's like holding a fine lady--but NOT as tempermental & so far willing to put out.:anim_lol:

Mark


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I love the straight hogue panel grips - NOT the wrap arounds. The wrap arounds with the finger grooves make the grip too big for me. Just the panels are perfect. Honestly, its like another gun with those compared to the stock plastic grips.


----------



## zakjak221 (Mar 3, 2009)

*92 fs*

Ship,

Yes sir they are the straight ones, no finger grooves.


----------

